# Neues Mainboard Windows neu Aufsetzen



## Daimwayne (11. September 2018)

Hallo,
Ich kaufe mir ein neues mainboard und weiß auch das ich mein Windows dann neu aufsetzen muss.
Die frage ist wann? Setze ich erst mein Windows zurück und baue dann das neue Mainboard ein? oder  Setze ich es erst zurrück wenn ich mein neues Mainbaord eingebaut habe?
und wenn ich es auf dem alten mainboard zurück setze, installieren sich dann nicht die treiber wieder Automatisch vom alten Mainboard weil windows dann ja nochmal startet nach der neu Installation?
so viele fragen 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Saguya (11. September 2018)

Du kannst auch einfach vor dem MB wechsel, alle MB Treiber von deinem alten ding sauber deinstallieren und dann einfach das neue ein bauen, da brauchst du eig. kein Win neu install. was nur dann sein kein, das du Win neu Aktivieren musst.


----------



## Daimwayne (11. September 2018)

Saguya schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach vor dem MB wechsel, alle MB Treiber von deinem alten ding sauber deinstallieren und dann einfach das neue ein bauen, da brauchst du eig. kein Win neu install. was nur dann sein kein, das du Win neu Aktivieren musst.



Und wie genau Deinstalliere ich die Mainboard-Treiber bzw. woher weiß ich was alles dazu gehört?
Und bekomme ich dann einen Blackscreen oder kann ich den pc Solange noch benutzen ohne die Treiber?


----------



## DOcean (11. September 2018)

meistens kannst du die alten Treiber einfach drauf lassen, windows lädt nur die Treiber die benötigt werden...

Beim Wechsel von BIOS auf UEFI kann es bzw. muss es knallen... aber sonst...


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. September 2018)

Neues Board rein und Windows dann neu installieren,wo ist das Problem?
Alte Festplatte kann man im Windows Setup löschen und fertig.Man könnte sich aber vorher das aktuellste Windows via Media Creation Tool runterladen damit man dann sofort die neuste Version hat.


----------



## Daimwayne (11. September 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> meistens kannst du die alten Treiber einfach drauf lassen, windows lädt nur die Treiber die benötigt werden...
> 
> Beim Wechsel von BIOS auf UEFI kann es bzw. muss es knallen... aber sonst...



Wie knallen? Kann es kaputt gehen oder wie? Und brauch man dieses UEFI?


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. September 2018)

Hab ich auch nicht verstanden


----------



## Saguya (11. September 2018)

Daimwayne schrieb:


> Und wie genau Deinstalliere ich die Mainboard-Treiber bzw. woher weiß ich was alles dazu gehört?
> Und bekomme ich dann einen Blackscreen oder kann ich den pc Solange noch benutzen ohne die Treiber?



Am einfachsten ist, wenn du auf deine Seite vom Hersteller von deinem alten MB schaust. meinstens sind des Chipsatz/Audio/Network Treiber.


----------



## DOcean (12. September 2018)

Daimwayne schrieb:


> Wie knallen? Kann es kaputt gehen oder wie? Und brauch man dieses UEFI?





Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht verstanden



knallen in dem Sinne das dein Win10 nicht mehr startet mehr nicht 

UEFI ist der Nachfolger vom BIOS, es kann sein das dein PC schon mit UEFi läuft du es aber noch nicht gemerkt hast...

Windows 10: BIOS oder UEFI? – So findet ihr heraus, welche PC-Schnittstelle laeuft – GIGA


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. September 2018)

Mit dem Media Creation Tool sollte der USB Stick dann schon für Uefi vorbereitet sein.Ausserdem sollte im Bios beim Bootmenü ein kürzel mit(uefi) vor dem Namen des USB Sticks stehen.
Die Festplatte wird dann mit dem GPT. Partititonsstil formatiert statt MBR.


----------



## Daimwayne (12. September 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> knallen in dem Sinne das dein Win10 nicht mehr startet mehr nicht
> 
> UEFI ist der Nachfolger vom BIOS, es kann sein das dein PC schon mit UEFi läuft du es aber noch nicht gemerkt hast...
> 
> Windows 10: BIOS oder UEFI? – So findet ihr heraus, welche PC-Schnittstelle laeuft – GIGA



Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich es garnicht, weil ich bis jetzt leider einen Fertig-Pc benutze.
aber wenn ich Direkt ins bootmenü gehe und per stick dann windows nochmal neu aufspiele sollte doch nicht passieren oder?


----------



## DOcean (12. September 2018)

außer das alle Daten auf der HDD/SDD danach weg sind (wenn der installer durchläuft) passiert da nix, das stimmt...

btw wenn du meinen Link lesen würdest, würdest du eine Anleitung finden um herausfinden in welchem Modus dein Pc läuft


----------



## Daimwayne (12. September 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> außer das alle Daten auf der HDD/SDD danach weg sind (wenn der installer durchläuft) passiert da nix, das stimmt...
> 
> btw wenn du meinen Link lesen würdest, würdest du eine Anleitung finden um herausfinden in welchem Modus dein Pc läuft



Da steht das mein PC im Uefi ist. aber ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht was es bedeutet


----------



## DOcean (13. September 2018)

das ist grundsätzlich schon mal gut, da alle heutigen MB mit UEFi laufen...

d.h. du könntest den Versuch wagen, einfach ohne Neu Installtion das MB zu tauschen, das sollte ohne Probleme gehen
(kaputt gehen kann da nichts, mit sehr viel Pech sind deine Daten weg, daher mache vorher ein Backup)

Wenn es nicht klappt kannst du immer noch Varainte 2 wählen -> alles neu installieren

btw hast du vorher geguckt ob das neue MB überhaupt in deinen Fertig PC passt? Da sind häufig komische Sachen verbaut die das Aufrüsten erschweren


----------



## Daimwayne (13. September 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> das ist grundsätzlich schon mal gut, da alle heutigen MB mit UEFi laufen...
> 
> d.h. du könntest den Versuch wagen, einfach ohne Neu Installtion das MB zu tauschen, das sollte ohne Probleme gehen
> (kaputt gehen kann da nichts, mit sehr viel Pech sind deine Daten weg, daher mache vorher ein Backup)
> ...



Habe dazu auch das Be Quiet Silent Base 800 bestellt und ein 650W netzteil.
ich werde voraussichtlich nächste woche bestellen und dann auch versuchen ohne neu installation zu starten!


----------



## XmuhX (14. September 2018)

Sollte kein Problem sein heutzutage nach Hardwarewechsel, das alte OS ohne Neuinstallation zu behalten.

Habe selbst mal den Test damals gemacht und keine Neuinstallation nach einem Wechsel von AMD zu Intel, und später sogar noch ein weiteres Hardware-Upgrade, benötigt.
Rennt heute noch die Kiste!  

Aber wie anfangs schon erwähnt wurde...Hardwaretreiber und Hardwareabhängige Software vorher deinstallieren.
Das erspart Speicherleichen und Fehler vor der ersten Treiberinstallation, mit der neuen Hardware.


----------



## markus1612 (14. September 2018)

Daimwayne schrieb:


> Habe dazu auch das Be Quiet Silent Base 800 bestellt und ein 650W netzteil.
> ich werde voraussichtlich nächste woche bestellen und dann auch versuchen ohne neu installation zu starten!


Welches 650W NT?
Vom Silent Base 800 hätte ich abgeraten, hättest du das vorher gesagt.


----------



## Daimwayne (14. September 2018)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Welches 650W NT?
> Vom Silent Base 800 hätte ich abgeraten, hättest du das vorher gesagt.



Be quiet straight power 11 650W
Wieso abgeraten? Habe ja noch nicht bestellt :o


----------



## markus1612 (14. September 2018)

Das 650W Modell des E11 ist unnötig.
550W reichen eigentlich für jedes System mit einer CPU und einer GPU.

Das Silent Base ist kein besonders gutes Case.
Besser sind da Pure Base 600, Fractal Define C oder Nanoxia Deep Silence 3.
In der Preisklasse des Silent Base 800 würde ich eher das Define R6 nehmen.


----------



## Daimwayne (14. September 2018)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Sollte kein Problem sein heutzutage nach Hardwarewechsel, das alte OS ohne Neuinstallation zu behalten.
> 
> Habe selbst mal den Test damals gemacht und keine Neuinstallation nach einem Wechsel von AMD zu Intel, und später sogar noch ein weiteres Hardware-Upgrade, benötigt.
> Rennt heute noch die Kiste!
> ...



Treiber deinstallieren wenns noch aufm alten board drauf ist oder aufm neuen?


----------



## Daimwayne (14. September 2018)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Das 650W Modell des E11 ist unnötig.
> 550W reichen eigentlich für jedes System mit einer CPU und einer GPU.
> 
> Das Silent Base ist kein besonders gutes Case.
> ...



Werde sie mir gleich alle anschauen. Mir geht es beim gehäuse hauptsächlich darum dass es gut lüften kann und ich gut platz habe.


----------



## XmuhX (14. September 2018)

Daimwayne schrieb:


> Treiber deinstallieren wenns noch aufm alten board drauf ist oder aufm neuen?



Na auf dem alten!


----------

